# Orlando, Fl



## PhotoBrody

Anyone in this area?? I do many downtown shoots as well as a few other spots..


----------



## pixmedic

me and the wife are in Eustis. which is not too terribly far from orlando.


----------



## Pittsky

PhotoBrody said:


> Anyone in this area?? I do many downtown shoots as well as a few other spots..




orange city here


----------



## JTB

Sorrento here!!


----------



## florotory

Leesburg here. looking to meet up with some people to learn a few things? I am very new and have been learning a little bit on my own but I want to get more creative. I like shooting automotive, old buildings, nature pretty much anything.


----------



## pixmedic

we would love to meet up with some other local photographers.


----------



## raphaelaaron

i used to live in lake mary and frequent downtown orlando all the time. if i'm in the area, i'll be sure to let you know next time.


----------



## XxTheZombiezxX

I'm out in Daytona but going to Orlando isn't too big of a deal.


----------



## Justman1020

I am from Fort Lauderdale but frequent Orlando...


----------



## JTB

Looking for off the beaten path locations for doing some shots in Central Florida, anybody have any places they would like to share?


----------



## pixmedic

JTB said:


> Looking for off the beaten path locations for doing some shots in Central Florida, anybody have any places they would like to share?



Leu Gardens in Orlando is nice


----------



## Justman1020

Let's see if we can all go get coffee sometime soon or something? I live in orlando now.


----------



## JTB

pixmedic - Leu Gardens is nice but want more of a rustic type setting, would love to do some shots around old abandoned buildings I think it would give some great backdrops.

Justman1020 - PM'd you but yea would like to get together and talk.


----------



## Rwsphotos

The only thing close to rustic like that is an really old looking church an the way to mount Dora.  I assume is abandoned by the looks of it.


----------



## cbarnard7

Graduated from UCF, but have since moved! I did like Leu Gardens, though. They had nice movie nights


----------



## Justman1020

I got your PM, let's see how many people we can get....and a date set?


----------



## JTB

Sounds Good!


----------



## Stevepwns

pixmedic said:


> me and the wife are in Eustis. which is not too terribly far from orlando.



My best friends live there, Im flying in this friday for a week.  This will have been the second community where I have met someone that lives in Eustis.  The other, I met sa guy on Youtube that lives there as well. What the hell is up with Eustis.


----------



## pixmedic

Stevepwns said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> me and the wife are in Eustis. which is not too terribly far from orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friends live there, Im flying in this friday for a week.  This will have been the second community where I have met someone that lives in Eustis.  The other, I met sa guy on Youtube that lives there as well. What the hell is up with Eustis.
Click to expand...


its a nice little area. close enough to orlando without having do deal with orlando traffic on a daily bases.


----------



## Justman1020

SEPTEMBER 8TH, Let's all meet, Colonial Photo And Hobby is doing a Gear sale and exchange starting at 8 am. I am going if anyone would like to join me...


----------



## JTB

We get the best of both worlds, country for riding our Harley's and close to Orlando for all the big city stuff.


----------



## Justman1020

So, who all is coming sept 8th? Thats THIS sunday.


----------



## mishele

Thread from 2012...just sayin


----------



## pixmedic

mishele said:


> Thread from 2012...just sayin



seems like it is still pretty relevant. whether the OP is still around or not.


----------



## Justman1020

mishele said:


> Thread from 2012...just sayin




we didn't all just up and leave FL, but i could go create a NEW orlando thread if you prefer? haha


----------



## JTB

Justman wish I could , have a previous commitment that my wife reminded me of last night.


----------



## pixmedic

I would, but i just bought another flash and 4 radio triggers so i dont have any extra money to spend in there.


----------



## angelwalk

I live in the Tampa area. I would love to meet up sometime as well if it's on another day. I am shooting a birthday party this Saturday.


----------



## Justman1020

So, will i be seeing ANYONE this coming sunday?


----------



## pixmedic

Justman1020 said:


> So, will i be seeing ANYONE this coming sunday?



I dont have any money to spend there... 
Plus, i have a coworker coming over to learn about portraits. I have a canon 70-200 f/4 and a flash i am giving him. 
Figured he has to start somewhere.

If anyone in the area wants to get in on some of that action, i will be breaking out the stands and green screen for some tutorials. 

Bring beer.


----------



## Steve5D

I'm up in Elkton, just outside St. Augustine, but could easily hit the Orlando area if there's going to be some sort of get together.

If nothing else, I'll be down there to shoot Barenaked Ladies at the Hard Rock Café on October 29th...


----------

